# Should Amazon fix the issue of people reselling their jobs for hundreds of dollars?



## Flexed Pay

Please vote, I believe this poll will show drivers are mad at Amazon for allowing bots to steal all the driving work. It's like the Amazon delivery mafia!!

Hi all. I've driven commercially for 10 years, tried just about everything. I used to do pretty well with Amazon Flex but not anymore. I can't compete with hackers using bots to get all the work. Why is Amazon allowing this to happen? Now I'm considerring paying $400 a month to get blocks. $400 is the best deal I could find, others were asking $600.



















I read this thread (https://uberpeople.net/threads/make-your-own-fast-amazon-flex-block-grabber-step-by-step.188718/) on how to create my own bot app but it's over my head technically.

How are you guys getting work out there? Are you paying for blocks? And with Amazon manipulating tips (https://uberpeople.net/threads/prim...ur-tips-to-lower-their-base-pay-to-us.145756/) is it worth it anymore?


----------



## grams777

$400 is cheap. I've been seeing quotes in threads and other places at over $550 per month.

If Amazon in some cities also allocates away another $4 per hour in tips (like it seems in my city), that's another $700 a month lost based on 40 hours per week.

So in all between the professional bot services and Amazon's tip game, that's nearly $1300 a month getting ripped off per full time driver or equivalent.

Bottom line, drivers who get this 1-2 combo punch, may be working for nothing after expenses. The only profit is the tips from their second and after stops each hour:

$4 bot service
$4 Amazon tip siphoning (some cities)
$10 car, phone, other expenses & value of unpaid time
$18 Total expenses

$0 Net profit

Profit comes from the tips from stops 2 and after in an hour. Everything else is on the house (driver).


----------



## soupergloo

don't count on anything changing, i've been doing Flex for almost a year now and have seen it get consistently worse.

Not only did they merge our warehouse with 5 other warehouses to compete with, they continue to onboard new drivers and using a bot is the only way you can get blocks.

Amazon doesn't want us turning this into a full time job, but do they really think the average person is going to sit for hours fishing for blocks the old fashion way to hopefully get some part time hours?!


----------



## grams777

The flex collector needs the money for your next hour....


----------



## Basmati

Flexed Pay said:


> Please vote, I believe this poll will show drivers are mad at Amazon for allowing bots to steal all the driving work. It's like the Amazon delivery mafia!!
> 
> Hi all. I've driven commercially for 10 years, tried just about everything. I used to do pretty well with Amazon Flex but not anymore. I can't compete with hackers using bots to get all the work. Why is Amazon allowing this to happen? Now I'm considerring paying $400 a month to get blocks. $400 is the best deal I could find, others were asking $600.
> 
> View attachment 145143
> 
> 
> View attachment 145144
> 
> 
> I read this thread (https://uberpeople.net/threads/make-your-own-fast-amazon-flex-block-grabber-step-by-step.188718/) on how to create my own bot app but it's over my head technically.
> 
> How are you guys getting work out there? Are you paying for blocks? And with Amazon manipulating tips (https://uberpeople.net/threads/prim...ur-tips-to-lower-their-base-pay-to-us.145756/) is it worth it anymore?


Just FYI, the last screenshot where the guy explains how he doesn't use automation tools is the problem in Miami at the moment. The hackers have literally found a way to manually assign the blocks.


----------



## Flexed Pay

Anyone know the legalities for the hackers selling the blocks? Nothing against it in the Amazon TOS?


----------



## grams777

Basmati said:


> Just FYI, the last screenshot where the guy explains how he doesn't use automation tools is the problem in Miami at the moment. The hackers have literally found a way to manually assign the blocks.


Sure sounds like actual hacking if someone only needs your account information, isn't using automation, and you can be logged in at the same time. Perhaps someone observed a login or put a keystroke logger on an amazon terminal to get a warehouse login.

Either that or someone has access to the system and is getting paid off. That's going to beat any bot system since the blocks will never be made available.

The message seems to say they somehow manually assign them which ensures you get the blocks rather than leave it up to chance.

I've seen them manually assign blocks to drivers at the warehouse, so I know it can be done without dropping it to everyone.



Flexed Pay said:


> Anyone know the legalities for the hackers selling the blocks? Nothing against it in the Amazon TOS?


The method where the blocks are assigned without automation sounds like an exploit of a security flaw or unauthorized access within the system itself.

Automation generally just does what the app is doing but faster, so would seem to be less of a problem.

But, I haven't read the TOS lately nor do I remember them.


----------



## Marco55

Probably those are x amazon employee or current who have access to Amazon flex accounts ! Sound like is inside job! Amazon should launch an investigation by posing as drivers and tracking the hookers(hackers)


----------



## Behemoth

Marco55 said:


> Probably those are x amazon employee or current who have access to Amazon flex accounts ! Sound like is inside job! Amazon should launch an investigation by posing as drivers and tracking the hookers(hackers)


After reading this thread I feel the same.


----------



## miauber1x831

LOL $400 a month? You crazy??


----------



## canfin

miauber1x831 said:


> LOL $400 a month? You crazy??


Prime now, not logistics. 2 hrs blocks average around $60 in my location


----------



## tohunt4me

grams777 said:


> $400 is cheap. I've been seeing quotes in threads and other places at over $550 per month.
> 
> If Amazon in some cities also allocates away another $4 per hour in tips (like it seems in my city), that's another $700 a month lost based on 40 hours per week.
> 
> So in all between the professional bot services and Amazon's tip game, that's nearly $1300 a month getting ripped off per full time driver or equivalent.
> 
> Bottom line, drivers who get this 1-2 combo punch, may be working for nothing after expenses. The only profit is the tips from their second and after stops each hour:
> 
> $4 bot service
> $4 Amazon tip siphoning (some cities)
> $10 car, phone, other expenses & value of unpaid time
> $18 Total expenses
> 
> $0 Net profit
> 
> Profit comes from the tips from stops 2 and after in an hour. Everything else is on the house (driver).


The " TICKETMASTER" of Amazon.
You pay us to give you what you used to get.

" GIG ECONOMY" has a Basturd child.


----------



## uberer2016

Here I am enjoying logistics with blocks a plenty. Keep up the good fight, prime warriors!!


----------



## RickCMC

uberer2016 said:


> Here I am enjoying logistics with blocks a plenty. Keep up the good fight, prime warriors!!


What city do you drive in? I do logistics and blocks are definitely not plentiful for me.


----------



## Fubernuber

You have to be flexible to work for amazon. Bend over and flex hard for bezos.


----------



## Cynergie

Marco55 said:


> Probably those are x amazon employee or current who have access to Amazon flex accounts ! Sound like is inside job! Amazon should launch an investigation by posing as drivers and tracking the hookers(hackers)


lol.

^^

This is exactly what I've been saying all along.

What if Besos decided to stop being such a hypocritical liberal (i.e. an open closet, fanatical capitalist) and show some TLC SJW concern for the peasants making him so filthy rich via Prime Now/Fresh & Prime Logistics? What if he decided Amazon should get of its rear end and do something about this racket? If so, it wouldn't surprise me if they attempted to infiltrate this gig by posing hired 3rd party cyber security personnel as flex drivers. Particularly at the heaviest trafficked WHs like in Miami where this appears to have become an epidemic.

Mentioned this earlier in another thread and got ridiculed for the suggestion. My guess is the most virulently opposed posters are most likely the ppl who're colluding and actively keeping this racket going. lmao.



RickCMC said:


> What city do you drive in? I do logistics and blocks are definitely not plentiful for me.


Most likely in SF & SF Bay Area because this is one of the cities/national regions where demand *always* exceeds supply. Especially since Amazon's customers in SF are typically young & single, with highly disposable incomes because of the tech industry and other white collar industries like finance.

SF Amazon customers in particular, are typical Millennals who possess fickle and mercurial online consumer habits. And so typically tend to purchase on whim. I end up delivering anything from 4 lb boxes of toilet paper, to 75 lb bag pet food, to health food, to the latest IT/glam smart phone accessory for their phones/wireless devices. Can't tell you how many times I've delivered to scores of customers living in white collar SF apt slums. Then discover the customers completely forgot they ordered a ton of junk online. And so are completely baffled as to why you're annoying them with their apt buzzer. lol.


----------



## Placebo17

Why are there 18 "NO" votes? Are these the idiots that are paying for blocks? Just pathetic...


----------



## jester121

I demand a recount.


----------



## Jesusdrivesuber

This is an inside job or they managed to get admin access.

I will go with inside job since a place like amazon is usually built like a fortress against unauthorized access gained by hacking tools, be it key loggers or exploits.

Miami has a serious problem with hackers and identity thieves, legit drivers should band and email the higher tiers to conduct an investigation or risk leaking this out to the press.

What that guy is offering is to macro for you with his script by giving him account access.


----------



## Cynergie

Jesusdrivesuber said:


> This is an inside job or they managed to get admin access.
> 
> I will go with inside job since a place like amazon is usually built like a fortress against unauthorized access gained by hacking tools, be it key loggers or exploits.


lmao. This explains their diligent oversight in checking primitive hacks like using bots the likes FREP. Amazon simply isn't motivated to do anything about this racket. The money these script app hackers are taking off the top from this racket is literally pennies on the dollar given the billions Amazon makes annually.


> Miami has a serious problem with hackers and identity thieves, legit drivers should band and email the higher tiers to conduct an investigation or risk leaking this out to the press.


Quickest way to do this indirectly and anonymously, would be leaking it to the local news media outlets. The worst of the Amazon WHs like Miami hubs would be crawling with press paparazzi within a day. And Amazon HQ would be losing their E. Coli. Only time would tell if the PR fallout would be enough to push them into doing anything about it. Probably not though. Like Uber, Amazon has grown too big to fail in the PR arena IMO. The services it provides are too invaluable to the consumer.

Amazon Fresh in particular, is huge in a densely populated and health conscious city like SF. The city topography (hilly, steep terrain, overcrowded streets, lack of parking etc) make it unfeasible for the average person to drive their POV to the supermarket. And it's also a generational/cultural/statistical fact that the majority of Millennials DON'T want to own or drive their own POVs. This creates a heavy dependency on Amazon services (This is also why LyfUber is responsible for making up some 130% of the city's traffic volume on a daily basis btw). Same for big cities like NYC and Chicago where Amazon most likely makes its biggest profits. Nope. Amazon services aren't going anywhere anytime soon IMO.



> What that guy is offering is to macro for you with his script by giving him account access.


That's like giving him power of attorney....
If you make the mistake of linking any of your other emails/online personal account info to your amazon account (like through gmail which lets you synchronize ALL your email accounts or FB etc) hackers like this guy could have potential backdoor access to your personal email account as well. I can't believe ppl are dumb enough to be giving out personal Amazon login info. Never underestimate the desperation of a drowning man clutching straws.


----------



## Steve appleby

dude ive been waiting for amazon flex to come to my city for MONTHS. finally I don't have to deal with people....


----------



## grams777

Steve appleby said:


> dude ive been waiting for amazon flex to come to my city for MONTHS. finally I don't have to deal with people....


I didn't think I'd say this, but I'd rather deal with people than with Amazon.

Amazon is ok if you are their customer. But working for them, is a whole other story with it's own set of problems.


----------



## grams777

jester121 said:


> I demand a recount.


A recount has been demanded!

Everyone read the question again and check your vote - change if necessary.


----------



## UberPasco

My theory is that they require an active account for access, and also your account info for transfer. Maybe the coder from the other thread would know (his tutorial is direct, no transferring).
I'm pretty sure they are deactivating these accounts or have put in some countermeasure as I have been picking up blocks like crazy the old-fashioned way.


----------



## papilovesyou

op learn how to to use your phone man.. it's really that simple.. go read up on some forums and maybe even watch some youtube videos on how to do it yourself.. it's not that complicated.. but beware.


----------



## Cynergie

grams777 said:


> I didn't think I'd say this, but I'd rather deal with people than with Amazon.
> 
> Amazon is ok if you are their customer. But working for them, is a whole other story with it's own set of problems.


Fact: pax without legs aren't self entitled @$$hats, and so can't spitefully or ignorantly down rate you. Which = deactivation and job loss.
Steve appleby's point is irrefutable 

Also if you do the math, Amazon payout is about the same as working a gross $160-$200 10-12hr LyfUber day. The only differences are:

1. No faux pink or chocolate vomit surge zones.  So
2. No mind games with unattainable PDB, AGH etc. Which means
3. 0% fees to Amazon aka *you always keep 100% of what you earn  *and
4. Amazon's hourly wage *is guaranteed at $18-$20+ per hour *depending on what region of the country/city you work in 

Steve appleby's point is now 100% irrefutable


----------



## jester121

Cynergie said:


> (This is also why LyfUber is responsible for making up some *130% of the city's traffic volume* on a daily basis btw).


Err.... I'm no math expert, but....


----------



## grams777

Cynergie said:


> Fact: pax without legs aren't self entitled @$$hats, and so can't spitefully or ignorantly down rate you. Which = deactivation and job loss.
> Steve appleby's point is irrefutable
> 
> Also if you do the math, Amazon payout is about the same as working a gross $160-$200 10-12hr LyfUber day. The only differences are:
> 
> 1. No faux pink or chocolate vomit surge zones.  So
> 2. No mind games with unattainable PDB, AGH etc. Which means
> 3. 0% fees to Amazon aka *you always keep 100% of what you earn  *and
> 4. Amazon's hourly wage *is guaranteed at $18-$20+ per hour *depending on what region of the country/city you work in
> 
> Steve appleby's point is now 100% irrefutable


Ideally it would be like that. The reality is different. I've driven for Amazon and everyone else and that's not quite all there is to it. I've been barked at by warehouse people, been given more packages than can be done, and received not needing expectations emails more times than I remember. You've also got the problems of spending time and money getting the blocks, lots of miles and stops wear on your car, and probably twisting your leg at some point.

I could list all the things Amazon does to jerk drivers around and rip them off, but they're pretty well covered in other threads. The deceptive game they now play with using tips instead of pay without disclosure is also a first - even Uber and Lyft don't stoop that low.

I've never seen anyone in transportation pull that stunt -$4 per hour poof out the window into Amazon's pocket. There are no commissions but that alone skims 20% off your pay. Pay another 20% to some front runner to grab the blocks for you. Now you've lost 40%. Now factor in unpaid time.

And then there's also the not so stress free deactivation to worry about on the Amazon side as well for example, one among many:

https://uberpeople.net/threads/deactivated.190882/

The grass isn't so green on the Amazon side of the fence.


----------



## tohunt4me

Flexed Pay said:


> Please vote, I believe this poll will show drivers are mad at Amazon for allowing bots to steal all the driving work. It's like the Amazon delivery mafia!!
> 
> Hi all. I've driven commercially for 10 years, tried just about everything. I used to do pretty well with Amazon Flex but not anymore. I can't compete with hackers using bots to get all the work. Why is Amazon allowing this to happen? Now I'm considerring paying $400 a month to get blocks. $400 is the best deal I could find, others were asking $600.
> 
> View attachment 145143
> 
> 
> View attachment 145144
> 
> 
> I read this thread (https://uberpeople.net/threads/make-your-own-fast-amazon-flex-block-grabber-step-by-step.188718/) on how to create my own bot app but it's over my head technically.
> 
> How are you guys getting work out there? Are you paying for blocks? And with Amazon manipulating tips (https://uberpeople.net/threads/prim...ur-tips-to-lower-their-base-pay-to-us.145756/) is it worth it anymore?


Moth 3301
EVERYWHERE . . . .



grams777 said:


> A recount has been demanded!
> 
> Everyone read the question again and check your vote - change if necessary.


" RUSSIANS"

{Interesting story behind the Top moth picture.
It is on the front end of an " Auto Drive " Tesla.
This single bug pictured( actual picture)
DISABLED the Tesla Autodrive !}

Everyone ready to jump into a car without a steering wheel or Driver?

ITS THE FUTURE !


----------



## Cynergie

grams777 said:


> Ideally it would be like that. The reality is different. I've driven for Amazon and everyone else and that's not quite all there is to it. I've been barked at by warehouse people, been given more packages than can be done, and received not needing expectations emails more times than I remember. You've also got the problems of spending time and money getting the blocks, lots of miles and stops wear on your car, and probably twisting your leg at some point.


These Amazon drones are typically the bottom crawler ones with the biggest Nepolian inferiority complexes. I found that smiling/agreeing with them and thanking them for their direction and guidance always yields great results. One particular Amazon drone was a relatively new n00b, and so had a lot to prove in impressing the more veteran and blue suit drones at a certain WH. Went out of my way to befriend -- aka butt kiss and curry favor with -- this particular n00b (especially once I noticed this guy appeared to be a favorite of one of the blue shirt drones). Noticed stroking his feathers and making them shinier helped lower his choleric fits and temper tantrums whenever he was directing me v. other drivers. And found I was completely fine with that. 

Then one day, jackpot. Showed up for my 4hr block one particularly hot and swealtering day. Was heading to the nearest package rack when the drone intercepted me with a long rectangular package--some 4 ft in length. Said it was some sort of AC unit that needed rush delivery to a disgruntled customer by early that afternoon.

Told him no problem and re-assured him I'd deliver it first before the other packages. Drone says nope, this is the only package I'd need to deliver. He drops it off in my vehicle and waves me off to the checkout point. Headed to checkout point. Told the laptop drone I had exactly one package rush to customer and they cleared me to leave the facility.

Drove some 25 mins in San Jose to my destination, spent some 5 mins hand delivering the package to the grateful customer who was anxiously waiting at home.

Completed my $80 block in 30 mins at a profitable $160/hr payoff. Never broke physical sweat even once the whole time.  And yeah, went back to Ubering and making more money immediately after that 

Sucking up and @$$ kissing can really reap lucrative paybacks 



> I could list all the things Amazon does to jerk drivers around and rip them off, but they're pretty well covered in other threads. The deceptive game they now play with using tips instead of pay without disclosure is also a first - even Uber and Lyft don't stoop that low.


I only do logistics and prime (packages) not Prime Now. So don't have any experience with tipping. Are you saying they changed their policy to paying flex drivers with tips v hourly rate? Because I've been consistently paid $20+ per hour to date for doing flex. 



> And then there's also the not so stress free deactivation to worry about on the Amazon side as well for example, one among many:
> 
> https://uberpeople.net/threads/deactivated.190882/
> 
> The grass isn't so green on the Amazon side of the fence.


Yes, I'm aware of that. However, the OP didn't share all the details of the situation leading up to their deactivation. You typically get several nasty o grams from Amazon before it shoves it's globally sized logistics boots up your ant @$$. 

That being said, an Amazon blue shirt once told me there is a monetary limit to the concessions Amazon is willing to tolerate. So if you had concessions over several months for 100 packages (each worth $1) v. losing only 1 package over the same time at say $300+, you could be immediately deactivated for that one package. Not attempting to call customers or following customer's directions (regardless of how dumb they are like leaving it in view of street/high traffic area at front door in the hood) is also reason for immediate deactivation. Which is what I think happened in that OP's case.

Personally, whenever I find the customer's delivery instructions conflict with my common sense and/or Amazon delivery policy, I mark it UTA/NSL/BC and return it to the WH. If I'm in a bad hood and I luck out with customer/someone being home, I try to educate them. I tell them to guarantee delivery of their packages by getting a locker. Call Amazon and setup a locker at nearest shopping/business center. Or do a mail drop off at a a local mailbox center. This saves me and other flex drivers the migraine of those nasty o gram emails and potential deactivation down the road.


----------



## Flexed Pay

I am curious to hear more from those who voted no, that Amazon should not address their blocks (work) being middle-maned.

Check out this contraption:


----------



## Dontmakemepullauonyou

Flexed Pay said:


> Please vote, I believe this poll will show drivers are mad at Amazon for allowing bots to steal all the driving work. It's like the Amazon delivery mafia!!
> 
> Hi all. I've driven commercially for 10 years, tried just about everything. I used to do pretty well with Amazon Flex but not anymore. I can't compete with hackers using bots to get all the work. Why is Amazon allowing this to happen? Now I'm considerring paying $400 a month to get blocks. $400 is the best deal I could find, others were asking $600.
> 
> View attachment 145143
> 
> 
> View attachment 145144
> 
> 
> I read this thread (https://uberpeople.net/threads/make-your-own-fast-amazon-flex-block-grabber-step-by-step.188718/) on how to create my own bot app but it's over my head technically.
> 
> How are you guys getting work out there? Are you paying for blocks? And with Amazon manipulating tips (https://uberpeople.net/threads/prim...ur-tips-to-lower-their-base-pay-to-us.145756/) is it worth it anymore?


Are you serious? You must not know amazon. Amazon is mostly run by bots as a company. The Chinese have taken over the sales catelog using bots and duplication the sales pages for popular items, lowering the price, changing titles to their fake brands, not shipping products ever and when they get their amazon account blocked they pop up with a new one to continue the scam. It's a complete mess over at amazon.

It's not amazon, it's scamazon.

This is coming from someone who has a business selling on amazon with over $3,000,000 in lifetime sales.


----------



## Cynergie

UberPasco said:


> My theory is that they require an active account for access, and also your account info for transfer. Maybe the coder from the other thread would know (his tutorial is direct, no transferring).
> I'm pretty sure they are deactivating these accounts or have put in some countermeasure as I have been picking up blocks like crazy the old-fashioned way.


This pretty much. Since the last update 2 days ago, I've noticed ALL offers from WHs and these stay up long after you manually hit the refresh button


----------



## JimS

I'm afraid this is going to start happening to Roadie, if it hasn't in other places already. Two airport gigs and it's about the same payout as waiting in the queue.


----------



## I_Like_Spam

I'm sure that Amazon is already working on this to defeat the bots.

bringing home the $400 or more that some drivers are paying could help their bottom line.

Mr. Bezos needs the cash,his wash post property is losing money.


----------



## leroy jenkins

Amazon doesn't care. period. Jeff Bezos wants to pay his labor as little as possible. One reason why Bezos's Washington Post constantly shills for open borders. Cheap labor to undercut everyone else.


----------



## I_Like_Spam

leroy jenkins said:


> Amazon doesn't care. period. Jeff Bezos wants to pay his labor as little as possible. One reason why Bezos's Washington Post constantly shills for open borders. Cheap labor to undercut everyone else.


If people are selling these blocks to work delivering amazon, I'm sure Mr. Bezos would like a taste


----------



## sellkatsell44

it's interesting b/c this is from an employee/contractor work perspective so I'm not sure how amazon would respond to this, if they respond to this.

if it was a company coming in to try and undermine amazon's brand (not amazon but I have seen other companies ban customers that are known resellers aka buy here at full price or discount and sell it for more overseas...they can do this because overseas those companies price their goods at 100% more usually. meaning a bag here, for $300 is $600 there)...

then I would see them stepping in and "banning" the parties responsible.

but this is y'all trying to get the blocks to get the work done and as long as the work gets done...at some point people would realize it is stupid to do this. like it's stupid to buy Citi or chase coupons online (the ones where if you open an account and deposit x amount, you get $100-$500). I guess they're desperate for a little extra cash and don't mind the 1099 (although personally, if you ask me, cc bonuses are a better way to go about it, esp since you can charge almost anything these days...and as long as you know you have big purchases you're going to have to pay for anyways...you come out ahead).

but as long as people see value in it, and it doesn't go too far over the line...then...well...

you can either pay to play or you can learn to build bots (or hire someone to do it) to grab the blocks.

honestly, thats what the kids do when they want their supreme (speaking of, any nyc or la drivers may make more lining up when something in the store drops, to do a flip, S sizes almost always run out if you don't know whats hype).


----------



## tohunt4me

leroy jenkins said:


> Amazon doesn't care. period. Jeff Bezos wants to pay his labor as little as possible. One reason why Bezos's Washington Post constantly shills for open borders. Cheap labor to undercut everyone else.


And THAT is why GOVERNMENT
REFUSES TO STOP IT !


----------



## bobby747

i signed up to do part time all approved do good with uber..been on the fence to finish with the video. did all the backround checks....now i wont work as $80 for 4 hrs was too light any way


----------



## Shangsta

I_Like_Spam said:


> I'm sure that Amazon is already working on this to defeat the bots.
> 
> bringing home the $400 or more that some drivers are paying could help their bottom line.
> 
> Mr. Bezos needs the cash,his wash post property is losing money.


Lol why would Amazon care about the bots? They dont make money off us taking blocks they just want their packages delivered


----------



## Dontmakemepullauonyou

Shangsta said:


> Lol why would Amazon care about the bots? They dont make money off us taking blocks they just want their packages delivered


Exactly. They want their prime packages delivered on time they don't care which ant does it.


----------



## Shangsta

I_Like_Spam said:


> bringing home the $400 or more that some drivers are paying could help their bottom line.


They don't make any more or less when you use a bot. They aren't losing 400 dollars. The driver who pays for the blocks is losing 400.

And they can't bring in that 400 unless they cut wages.


----------



## jester121

Yeah, but it's hard to deliver SMILES when you're clenching your buttocks from the cornholing those people are getting....


----------



## Cynergie

I_Like_Spam said:


> I'm sure that Amazon is already working on this to defeat the bots.
> 
> bringing home the $400 or more that some drivers are paying could help their bottom line.
> 
> Mr. Bezos needs the cash,his wash post property is losing money.


Interesting. Where did you hear that? I'm wondering if that's true, then he may need to step up the ante on Amazon. Squeeze it for more billions to finance his Washington ComPost pet project


----------



## Dontmakemepullauonyou

Cynergie said:


> Interesting. Where did you hear that? I'm wondering if that's true, then he may need to step up the ante on Amazon. Squeeze it for more billions to finance his Washington ComPost pet project


Wash post cost him 250mil. Let's say he sunk in another 250mil(doubtful) on updating the wash post HQ and stuff. Ok. But amazon today is worth 540billion.

What's this whole conspiracy theory with Jeff bezos and wash post? Is he trying to instill a bias to his audience? Who the f isn't these days.


----------



## Cynergie

tohunt4me said:


> And THAT is why GOVERNMENT
> REFUSES TO STOP IT !


Amen.
Just like Google, M$, Yahoo, and 100% of Silicon Valley. Economics 101 where sourcing the cheapest labor is concerned.

Ever wondered why 99.999% of all Silicon Valley CEOs are so dead set against the new Trump administration? Why do you suppose Wall Street was wetting their undies with Hillary's "private positions" on the 500K Middle East refugees she was promising to bring into the country? Because of BORDERS and IMMIGRATION folks. More ppl = greater low skilled labor force both Wall St/Corporate America and the DNC Plantation crave. Because this equals more low information blue voters for the DNC Plantation machine. Also results in highly qualified American white collar grads and especially IT grads being outsourced and screwed over in their own backyards. Especially in Silicon Valley, where in 2015, 75% of all IT workers happened to be H1B workers....

Google: "how many H1b visa workers are IT in silicon valley" and read the first 3 links that come up.

This is why Disneyland was sued by former experienced IT American workers in spring of 2015. Disney had been quietly laying off highly experienced IT workers and putting 2-3 H1B Indian workers in their place. One senior IT network admin was forced to TRAIN the H1B workers who were replacing him!  When the story finally leaked, scat hit the fan. I had many friends who dumped their stock in Disney and have yet to buy back any to date.



Dontmakemepullauonyou said:


> Wash post cost him 250mil. Let's say he sunk in another 250mil(doubtful) on updating the wash post HQ and stuff. Ok. But amazon today is worth 540billion.
> 
> What's this whole conspiracy theory with Jeff bezos and wash post? Is he trying to instill a bias to his audience? Who the f isn't these days.


WaCompost is just a pet bully pulpit Besos uses as his ideological sounding board against the Trump administration.

WaCompost has become just as tabloid as the NY Slimes in it's "objective" news reporting. What baffles me is that Besos -- like 99% of the other Silicon Valley CEOs who are left leaning, Liberalist/DNC sympathizers -- appears to despise the POTUS & the Bloods for their unfairly acquired wealth. Despite the fact he (and the other Crip CEOs like Zuckerberg), are card carrying member corporatists of that elitist 1% they despise. All by default of their annual net worth. lmao.

Billionare CEOs like Besos are the paradigm of #LiberalsAreHypocrites TBH 

The likes of Zuckerberg/Besos/Gates/Google boys being set for life, can now dedicate 100% of their waking hours to their pet lefty projects. With Besos, this appears to be WaComPost taking tabloid journalism to a whole new reality. lmao.

Back on topic: Yes, Besos needs to bother addressing the bot issue. Because without it, his Amazon revenue stream will continue to lose money (not as much as from the highly inefficient way in which Flex/Prime/Fresh logistics are being run at WHs though). But if the Amazon treasury continues to bleed money, it could ultimately compromise his ability to run the WaCompost operation (and anything else he's got on the back burner).


----------



## Yam Digger

Flexed Pay said:


> Why is Amazon allowing this to happen?


Because as long as the packages get delivered and the customers are happy, Jeff Bezos doesn't give a rat's furry hind-quarters how it gets done.

Personally, when I'm ordering anything online, I will get it from Amazon *only* if they are the only ones selling it.


----------



## UberPasco

Cynergie said:


> Back on topic: Yes, Besos needs to bother addressing the bot issue. Because without it, his Amazon revenue stream will continue to lose money (not as much as from the highly inefficient way in which Flex/Prime/Fresh logistics are being run at WHs though). But if the Amazon treasury continues to bleed money, it could ultimately compromise his ability to run the WaCompost operation (and anything else he's got on the back burner).


Despite a blathering essay, you still did not provide any credible statement that supports the argument that the flex bots are negatively affecting revenue.
If I give a kid $20 to rake my lawn and he gives half to his buddy who just watched him work, I haven't lost a penny.


----------



## Cynergie

Amazon is losing money by the millions from its poorly executed WH operational logistics (which varies by WH nationally) and the concession hits it takes from flex and IC logistics drivers on a daily basis. That was my point. Flex bots/script apps illegally skim perhaps hundreds of thousands of dollars i.e. fluff, from the billions Besos makes annually. But if Amazon wanted to build a flex driver community, it couldn't hurt for them to be more proactive in stopping this racket. Got it now?


----------



## UberPasco

Cynergie said:


> Flex bots/script apps illegally skim perhaps hundreds of thousands of dollars i.e. fluff, from the billions Besos makes annually. But if Amazon wanted to build a flex driver community, it couldn't hurt for them to be more proactive in stopping this racket. Got it now?


Nope, maybe you could further explain the 'skimming' you believe is taking place?
I agree on the whole 'doing right by the community' part.


----------



## Solo1

While all these people are b!tch!n and moanin about Amazon not doing this and not doing that ... They have Amazon figured out ... Why are they doing this, that, or the other ... Amazon is sitting in a cave figuring their own delivery work force ... They are systematically cutting third parties out of the eco system ... Can you not see delivery trucks with their names on the side ... They are doing it with their plane, and truck fleets and soon door to door ... No more USPS, UPS, DHL, ONTRACK, WHITE VANS, OR FLEX ETC ... We are lab mice.


----------



## Cynergie

UberPasco said:


> Nope, maybe you could further explain the 'skimming' you believe is taking place?
> I agree on the whole 'doing right by the community' part.


Don't make this difficult. It's not rocket science.

Skimming = app hackers charging $100 to $400 for use of app to get blocks.



Solo1 said:


> While all these people are b!tch!n and moanin about Amazon not doing this and not doing that ... They have Amazon figured out ... Why are they doing this, that, or the other ... Amazon is sitting in a cave figuring their own delivery work force ... They are systematically cutting third parties out of the eco system ... Can you not see delivery trucks with their names on the side ... They are doing it with their plane, and truck fleets and soon door to door ... No more USPS, UPS, DHL, ONTRACK, WHITE VANS, OR FLEX ETC ... We are lab mice.


Goodness. What's prompting you to predict such a dismal, Orwellian dystopia future? I agree with you that USPS (and likely ONTRACK) will eventually go the way of the Dodo, type writer man & T Rex (at least when Congress decides it's outlived its usefulness to it anyways). But having a much harder time seeing Amazon take the big 3 aka Fed Ex, DHL & UPS out. Fed Ex in particular since it was one of the earliest market penetrators

edit: Merlin's saggy Y front.  I see what you mean....

https://www.forbes.com/sites/walter...revolution-at-the-delivery-door/#6692f4944a05


----------



## jester121

Wow, what a piece of crap article, it read like something a high school senior would write.


----------



## UberPasco

Cynergie said:


> Don't make this difficult. It's not rocket science.
> 
> Skimming = app hackers charging $100 to $400 for use of app to get blocks.


One more time. How does a 3rd party POST TRANSACTIONAL charge to an IC affect Amazon's balance sheet? Is Amazon losing millions when it's employees utilize the services of a pay day loan company? Should they go after Amscot for a rightful piece of the fees?


----------



## Cynergie

What's going to happen after this "one more time"?? 



jester121 said:


> Wow, what a piece of crap article, it read like something a high school senior would write.


Great to see another person agrees the MSM eats E Coli for breakfast lmao


----------



## CarmenFlexDriver

Cynergie....the point is that amazon get's the same service at the same cost, thus ZERO dollars out of their pockets....PERIOD!
Stop arguing a nonsensical point! The money comes out of the IC's pocket plain and simple. It doesn't take a super genius to figure that out.

Also....yes, amazon is going to deliver it's own packages.....you know like we do! That is part of the amazon chain they are building to end reliance on other companies. We Flex drivers are part of that system. 

Also...the US postal system is a service we will all miss if it goes away. It would be profitable if congress hadn't forced it to fund it's retirement and other expenses to something like 2075 or something along those lines?


----------



## Cynergie

I know. I was just indulging in some unabashed trolling. 

Edit: Amazon COULD be adversely impacted from this racket however. This could cause it to experience backlash from disillusioned ICs. Which in turn could result in bad PR. An intangible but historically proven way of hurting a company's profit margins through stock price etc.


----------



## CarmenFlexDriver

Cynergie said:


> I know. I was just indulging in some unabashed trolling.
> 
> Edit: Amazon COULD be adversely impacted from this racket however. This could cause it to experience backlash from disillusioned ICs. Which in turn could result in bad PR. An intangible but historically proven way of hurting a company's profit margins through stock price etc.


Thank you for the short answer! You didn't sound that thick skulled...... And typically Uberpasco is not that easily trolled! 
After 5 mind numbing hours of watching my new auto clicking setup with again nothing to show I may have released a tirade on you! hahahahahahaha.....

Amazon is already feeling backlash just like uber. Again, it doesn't affect their pockets directly and they are constantly dealing with such things on a regular basis. So, business as usual for these companies.


----------



## grams777

Perhaps amazon's interest in all this would be that they could pay even less for blocks. If there's enough money leftover for a middleman to take $4 an hour, amazon could just pay $4 less or even lower per hour. At some point the middleman should disappear.


----------



## Cynergie

Given the high cost of living in the Bay area, if SF flex drivers had to take a $4 hit from $20, SF WHs would become ghost towns.....


----------



## RickCMC

Cynergie said:


> Amen.
> Just like Google, M$, Yahoo, and 100% of Silicon Valley. Economics 101 where sourcing the cheapest labor is concerned.
> 
> Ever wondered why 99.999% of all Silicon Valley CEOs are so dead set against the new Trump administration? Why do you suppose Wall Street was wetting their undies with Hillary's "private positions" on the 500K Middle East refugees she was promising to bring into the country? Because of BORDERS and IMMIGRATION folks. More ppl = greater low skilled labor force both Wall St/Corporate America and the DNC Plantation crave. Because this equals more low information blue voters for the DNC Plantation machine. Also results in highly qualified American white collar grads and especially IT grads being outsourced and screwed over in their own backyards. Especially in Silicon Valley, where in 2015, 75% of all IT workers happened to be H1B workers....
> 
> Google: "how many H1b visa workers are IT in silicon valley" and read the first 3 links that come up.
> 
> This is why Disneyland was sued by former experienced IT American workers in spring of 2015. Disney had been quietly laying off highly experienced IT workers and putting 2-3 H1B Indian workers in their place. One senior IT network admin was forced to TRAIN the H1B workers who were replacing him!  When the story finally leaked, scat hit the fan. I had many friends who dumped their stock in Disney and have yet to buy back any to date.
> 
> WaCompost is just a pet bully pulpit Besos uses as his ideological sounding board against the Trump administration.
> 
> WaCompost has become just as tabloid as the NY Slimes in it's "objective" news reporting. What baffles me is that Besos -- like 99% of the other Silicon Valley CEOs who are left leaning, Liberalist/DNC sympathizers -- appears to despise the POTUS & the Bloods for their unfairly acquired wealth. Despite the fact he (and the other Crip CEOs like Zuckerberg), are card carrying member corporatists of that elitist 1% they despise. All by default of their annual net worth. lmao.
> 
> Billionare CEOs like Besos are the paradigm of #LiberalsAreHypocrites TBH
> 
> The likes of Zuckerberg/Besos/Gates/Google boys being set for life, can now dedicate 100% of their waking hours to their pet lefty projects. With Besos, this appears to be WaComPost taking tabloid journalism to a whole new reality. lmao.
> 
> Back on topic: Yes, Besos needs to bother addressing the bot issue. Because without it, his Amazon revenue stream will continue to lose money (not as much as from the highly inefficient way in which Flex/Prime/Fresh logistics are being run at WHs though). But if the Amazon treasury continues to bleed money, it could ultimately compromise his ability to run the WaCompost operation (and anything else he's got on the back burner).


Yet the hypocrite Trump uses immigrants to work at all his properties.


----------



## Cynergie

Hope you have concrete statistics to back that statement up.

But while we're passing opinions & speculations as fact:

What do you suppose the ratio of these workers are legal immigrants (aka naturalized citizens or legal green card residents waiting to be naturalized) v. temp H1B workers who abuse the H1B program for years?

How many American jobs do you suppose Trump has outsourced to H1B workers -- right in the backyards of American workers -- the way Google, M$, Yahoo and 99.999% of Silicon Valley IT companies have?

Actually, when was the last time you visited anywhere in Silicon Valley aka Sunnyvale, Mt. View, Milpitas, San Jose etc?

Pot meet Kettle.


----------



## RickCMC

Cynergie said:


> Hope you have concrete statistics to back that statement up.
> 
> But while we're passing opinions & speculations as fact:
> 
> What do you suppose the ratio of these workers are legal immigrants (aka naturalized citizens or legal green card residents waiting to be naturalized) v. temp H1B workers who abuse the H1B program for years?
> 
> How many American jobs do you suppose Trump has outsourced to H1B workers -- right in the backyards of American workers -- the way Google, M$, Yahoo and 99.999% of Silicon Valley IT companies have?
> 
> Actually, when was the last time you visited anywhere in Silicon Valley aka Sunnyvale, Mt. View, Milpitas, San Jose etc?
> 
> Pot meet Kettle.


Here you go, see how it mentions they are "temporary" workers?:

http://www.newsweek.com/america-first-trump-businesses-keep-hiring-foreign-workers-571612

You're extremely ignorant if you think Trump hires American workers. Just google it. It's common knowledge that Trump uses immigrants over Americans at Mar a Lago and his other golf courses and properties. It's hilarious how so many Americans got conned by this stooge. America first?? He didn't even put America first with his own company. MAGA is the biggest joke of all time. The companies that you mention have contributed more to society than Trump ever will. In fact, not a single thing Trump has done in his entire life has helped this country and Americans.


----------



## Cynergie

I never said he specializes in hiring US workers. He's also PRO J-1/foreign student visa and DACA migrant student as well, just in case you weren't aware of that. These are things which the fundamentalist base which elected him 100% disagree on. Regardless, he's a CAPITALIST. And an unapologetic one at that--unlike his hypocritical democrat counterparts in Congress, on Wall St and throughout Corporate America. More specifically, Trump does what all capitalists and CEOs of corporations do: _make money for the shareholders/investors at the least expense_. Trump doesn't exist in vacuum btw. The majority of industries on Wall St, Main St (and yes this includes pro SJW/globalist Silicon Valley USA) do this on a daily basis. NONE of these multi global corporations would exist as profitable entities otherwise if they made their entire labor force 100% US worker exclusive FFS.

My point: We have had historically high unemployment the last 8 years. We have a glut of unemployed American STEM majors, yet Silicon Valley still claims there is an IT worker shortage??? So it's therefore forced to contract out American IT and non IT worker jobs to foreign workers -- when some 95 million US workers were unemployed in 4th quarter last year? Isn't it just purely coincidental that this business strategy correlates to some 99% of Silicon Valley being extremely prejudicial towards a certain party. i.e. team Blue? Culturally for the obvious reason given the increasingly diverse makeup (if the overwhelmingly male and Indian/Pakistani H1B workers can be considered diversity) of IT sector workforce. But Silicon Valley is extremely biased against team Red for a less obvious reason. Cheap 3rd world labor. Period. The only party which has historically championed and run politically on this to date is team Blue. Over the last 8 years, Silicon Valley industry realized the hundreds of billions in profit to be made from Obama's proactive promotion of the H1B program. Next to the J-1/foreign student visa program, Silicon Valley IT industries abused this cost savings opportunity to the max. This was always the case (since Clinton was in office actually). But the abuse of the H1B program outsourcing never peaked until Obama took office in 2008.

Why bother hiring an A+ CSU or UC IT grad and pay them a 100K+ salary with benefits, when you can hire 2-3 cheaper H1B workers and pay ZERO payroll taxes (because H1B workers are NOT US citizens)? Silicon Valley adores team Blue, because the Democrat party is the one (at least from the political bully pulpit) which legally allows them to import such cheap labor by the hundreds of thousands. Under Bush, Silicon Valley execs made millions. Under Obama, they came to make and expect billions. Hillary's pledge to extend the H1B program and bring in even more workers would've been the final nail in the coffin for IT American grads IMO. Nevermind her other megalomaniac pledge to allow 500k+ Muslim refugees into the country. Or the millions of illegal migrants across the southern border. All of whom would have adversely impacted the cost of living for unionized and salaried white collar US workers. Because with that sheer influx of cheap skilled/unskilled labor, wages would fall. And American white/blue collar labor workers in Silicon Valley would have had to settle for LOWER wages. Which of course, is music to the hypocritical CEO Silicon Valley execs who only stood to gain more. Just like the white collar criminals on Wall Street whom eagerly vetted Hillary's private positions once they realized the profits to be made from flooding the American labor market with cheap 3rd world labor.

Fact: The majority of Silicon Valley execs ARE card carrying members of that 1% team Blue so despises and swears to destroy. Hypocrites like Besos belong to the exact same exclusive millionaire/billionaire club as the DNC Plantation masters (politicians like Hillary/Bernie/Obama, 99% Congress, Wall Street finance criminals, established MSM propaganda news anchors etc.). From a cultural standpoint, the majority of Silicon Valley industry workforce is dominated by the Millennials. Who btw, have been brainwashed and nurtured on a radical liberal agenda since pre-Kindergarten. They were raised to hate that evil 1%, love the planet, and exterminate all organic beings which disagree with these beliefs:


Paradigm example: GrubHub's CEO. Shortly after the election victory last year, this CEO made it clear on social media that severe repercussions would be made against any employees who were discovered to have voted for team Red. Imagine that. A CEO of a PUBLICALLY TRADED company. Threatening to fire/harass/intimidate employees, deprive them of their civil rights, deride their belief/value system and deprive them of their constitutional right to vote?  Intimidate them for supporting a candidate whose populist values would protect the high standard of living they've come to expect from their IT sector jobs?

So it's unsurprising why today's Silicon Valley IT industry is so vociferous in its acclaim, vetting and support of DNC Plantation politics (as further vetted and lauded by the MSM and social media). Silicon Valley leadership and the mind controlled, DNC Plantation SJW bots constituting most IT organization employees are all on the same wavelength. Because the majority of Silicon valley tech organizations claim their business is CSR and saving the planet in some way.

Well meet reality:

*Ringleader#2 Do-no-wrong-Google*. Which recent sacking of it's CEO for daring to question gender ratios in it's work culture. Another perfect example of this 1% team Blue hypocrisy. Where are all the femi-Nazi's with pink c*?&[email protected]*s hats when they're needed? Why are they not besieging Google's front door right now as I type? Too busy cluster [email protected] the entrances of Trump tower and the POTUS other properties elsewhere in the country I suppose.

*Ringleader#1 AMAZON*. Instead of dabbing in tabloid stories on the AmznComPost, Mr. Besos should focus on optimizing the line of business which made him so independently wealthy. And while he's at it, address the holes in his app to make it fairer for ALL flex drivers to earn blocks. So these thousands of worker ants can use their side hours to help improve their standard of living. A CSR and SJW fundamental concept Besos apparently believes in. And especially focus on ways in which he can hire millions of unemployed AMERICAN workers first, when Amazon finally rolls out its official driver distribution fleet. Because abusing outsourcing programs like H1B to contract cheap foreign worker labor --_while millions of American workers remain unemployed by US industry_--is hypocritical B$. Especially since it would be coming from one of the most fanatical team Blue disciples -- who also happens to be one of the wealthiest, card carrying members of that 1%


----------



## RickCMC

Cynergie said:


> I never said he specializes in hiring US workers. He's a CAPITALIST. And an unapologetic one at that--unlike his hypocritical democrat counterparts in Congress, on Wall St and throughout Corporate America. More specifically, Trump does what all capitalists and CEOs of corporations do: _make money for the shareholders/investors at the least expense_. Trump doesn't exist in vacuum btw. The majority of industries on Wall St, Main St (and yes this includes pro SJW/globalist Silicon Valley USA) do this on a daily basis. NONE of these multi global corporations would exist as profitable entities otherwise if they made their entire labor force 100% US worker exclusive FFS.
> 
> My point: We have had historically high unemployment the last 8 years. We have a glut of unemployed American STEM majors, yet Silicon Valley still claims there is an IT worker shortage??? So it's therefore forced to contract out American IT and non IT worker jobs to foreign workers -- when some 95 million US workers were unemployed in 4th quarter last year? Isn't it just purely coincidental that this business strategy correlates to some 99% of Silicon Valley being extremely prejudicial towards a certain party. i.e. team Blue? Culturally for the obvious reason given the increasingly diverse makeup (if the overwhelmingly male and Indian/Pakistani H1B workers can be considered diversity) of IT sector workforce. But Silicon Valley is extremely biased against team Red for a less obvious reason. Cheap 3rd world labor. Period. The only party which has historically championed and run politically on this to date is team Blue. Over the last 8 years, Silicon Valley industry realized the hundreds of billions in profit to be made from Obama's proactive promotion of the H1B program. Next to the J-1/foreign student visa program, Silicon Valley IT industries abused this cost savings opportunity to the max. This was always the case (since Clinton was in office actually). But the abuse of the H1B program outsourcing never peaked until Obama took office in 2008.
> 
> Why bother hiring an A+ CSU or UC IT grad and pay them a 100K+ salary with benefits, when you can hire 2-3 cheaper H1B workers and pay ZERO payroll taxes (because H1B workers are NOT US citizens)? Silicon Valley adores team Blue, because the Democrat party is the one (at least from the political bully pulpit) which legally allows them to import such cheap labor by the hundreds of thousands. Under Bush, Silicon Valley execs made millions. Under Obama, they came to make and expect billions. Hillary's pledge to extend the H1B program and bring in even more workers would've been the final nail in the coffin for IT American grads IMO. Nevermind her other megalomaniac pledge to allow 500k+ Muslim refugees into the country. Or the millions of illegal migrants across the southern border. All of whom would have adversely impacted the cost of living for unionized and salaried white collar US workers. Because with that sheer influx of cheap skilled/unskilled labor, wages would fall. And American white/blue collar labor workers in Silicon Valley would have had to settle for LOWER wages. Which of course, is music to the hypocritical CEO Silicon Valley execs who only stood to gain more. Just like the white collar criminals on Wall Street whom eagerly vetted Hillary's private positions once they realized the profits to be made from flooding the American labor market with cheap 3rd world labor.
> 
> Fact: The majority of Silicon Valley execs ARE card carrying members of that 1% team Blue so despises and swears to destroy. Hypocrites like Besos belong to the exact same exclusive millionaire/billionaire club as the DNC Plantation masters (politicians like Hillary/Bernie/Obama, 99% Congress, Wall Street finance criminals, established MSM propaganda news anchors etc.). From a cultural standpoint, the majority of Silicon Valley industry workforce is dominated by the Millennials. Who btw, have been brainwashed and nurtured on a radical liberal agenda since pre-Kindergarten. They were raised to hate that evil 1%, love the planet, and exterminate all organic beings which disagree with these beliefs:
> 
> 
> Paradigm example: GrubHub's CEO. Shortly after the election victory last year, this CEO made it clear on social media that severe repercussions would be made against any employees who were discovered to have voted for team Red. Imagine that. A CEO of a PUBLICALLY TRADED company. Threatening to fire/harass/intimidate employees, deprive them of their civil rights, deride their belief/value system and deprive them of their constitutional right to vote?  Intimidate them for supporting a candidate whose populist values would protect the high standard of living they've come to expect from their IT sector jobs?
> 
> So it's unsurprising why today's Silicon Valley IT industry is so vociferous in its acclaim, vetting and support of DNC Plantation politics (as further vetted and lauded by the MSM and social media). Silicon Valley leadership and the mind controlled, DNC Plantation SJW bots constituting most IT organization employees are all on the same wavelength. Because the majority of Silicon valley tech organizations claim their business is CSR and saving the planet in some way.
> 
> Well meet reality:
> 
> *Ringleader#2 Do-no-wrong-Google*. Which recent sacking of it's CEO for daring to question gender ratios in it's work culture. Another perfect example of this 1% team Blue hypocrisy. Where are all the femi-Nazi's with pink c*?&[email protected]*s hats when they're needed? Why are they not besieging Google's front door right now as I type? Too busy cluster [email protected] the entrances of Trump tower and the POTUS other properties elsewhere in the country I suppose.
> 
> *Ringleader#1 AMAZON*. Mr. Besos should focus on optimizing the line of business which made him so independently wealthy. And while he's at it, address the holes in his app to make it fairer for ALL flex drivers to earn blocks. So they can use the side hours and improve their standard of living. And especially focus on ways in which he can hire millions of unemployed AMERICAN workers first, when Amazon finally rolls out its official driver distribution fleet. Because abusing outsourcing programs like H1B to contract cheap foreign worker labor --_while millions of American workers remain unemployed by US industry_--is hypocritical B$. Especially since it would be coming from one of the most fanatical team Blue disciples -- who also happens to be one of the wealthiest, card carrying members of that 1%


high unemployment the last 8 years? It went from double digits in 08 to under 5% when Obama left office. Now Trump takes credit for jobs reports he has nothing to do with. Let me guess you think the unemployment rate and jobs reports were phony over the last 8 years like Trump says?

There are tons of jobs Americans simply won't do. Stop blaming everything on immigrants. Immigrants do the jobs Americans don't want to do.

Oh, and you're lying about the GrubHub CEO. He clarified his comments after that news broke. He wasn't threatening to fire anyone.

It's hilarious how people think things are going to improve under the conman Trump. He's couldn't care less about you or me. Not to mention, he LIES constantly to the American people, almost daily. He's a laughingstock and a narcissistic, insecure stooge. Wake up dude, America isn't getting better under this moron, p*ssy grabber. He has no clue how things work and doesn't seem to understand the Constitution and separation of powers. He thinks everyone in government works for him has to do his bidding. Lol.


----------



## Cynergie

Obama administration didn't consider unemployed Americans who had given up looking for work. After a period of some 18 months, you as an unemployed individual immediately fall of the unemployment rolls. So you're no longer under the Dept of Labor radar where the unemployment rolls are concerned. I know. I was one of them when I got out the military after 2 years back to back deployments in Iraq. Because of the bad economy, I ended up taking advantage of my GI Bill (and later student loans) while working on a graduate degree.

Not sure if "they" refers to MSM? Because you know my opinion of them being the DNC Plantation propaganda mouthpiece in my earlier rant. But whatever. Okey dokey then....

http://www.washingtontimes.com/news/2016/nov/10/matt-maloney-grubhub-ceo-tells-pro-trump-employees/

https://www.forbes.com/sites/brians...l-attitudes-resign-matt-maloney/#37908b3059ef

http://www.snopes.com/2016/11/11/grubhub-ceo-trump-voters-resign/

Only after public fallout did he redact and change his tune:
http://www.chicagotribune.com/blues...-grubhub-email-resign-bsi-20161110-story.html

Packsled CEO takes the Social Media Darwin Award. For being too stupid to realize it's a federal offense to threaten to kill the PEOTUS or POTUS. Claims it was "a joke" after he got his @$$ handed to him on [email protected] (and most likely after Secret Service became his most ardent follower after the social media fallout).
http://www.nbcsandiego.com/news/local/Matt-Harrigan-PacketSled-CEO-Trump-Threats-401134605.html

lost his comfy 6fig+ salary as a result of his "joke"
https://www.usatoday.com/story/tech...atening-shoot-president-elect-trump/93916594/


----------



## RickCMC

Cynergie said:


> Obama administration didn't consider unemployed Americans who had given up looking for work. After a period of some 18 months, you as an unemployed individual immediately fall of the unemployment rolls. So you're no longer under the Dept of Labor radar where the unemployment rolls are concerned. I know. I was one of them when I got out the military after 2 years back to back deployments in Iraq. Because of the bad economy, I ended up taking advantage of my GI Bill (and later student loans) while working on a graduate degree.


Lol, ok, and you think the Trump admin is considering those who stopped looking? No, they aren't. Things didn't change when Trump took office. Trump just believes his numbers are real and Obama's are fake.

Seriously dude?? The unemployment rate right now under Trump doesn't count those who aren't looking for work! Just like under Obama!


----------



## UberPasco

RickCMC said:


> Lol, ok, and you think the Trump admin is considering those who stopped looking? No, they aren't. Things didn't change when Trump took office. Trump just believes his numbers are real and Obama's are fake.
> 
> Seriously dude?? The unemployment rate right now under Trump doesn't count those who aren't looking for work! Just like under Obama!


Trump didn't believe that the numbers reported by the Obama administration were fake. Just like everything else, he was just quoting "a lot of people" when he said the "real" number was actually closer to 40%. LOL. He takes credit for results of "policies" that haven't even taken effect yet because he DOES NOT COMPREHEND even the basics of civics. Or the economy.


----------



## CarmenFlexDriver

Trump is a walking talking contradiction! Don't forgot about the polls....polls in his favor are reliable and good, polls against him are fake and not real! News that is against him is fake and not real, news that if for him is completely reliable. 
LEAKS........he and his cronies leak more than your grandma's bathroom faucet! 
He said he wants to make our nuke arsenal the biggest and best in the world....then next day he says he wants to make a nuke free world!!!???

Complete and utter ****ing moron and he can't get his ass booted from the white house SOON ENOUGH! 
He himself has created such an environment that behavior like we saw in virginia yesterday is completely acceptable. 
The congressman who punched the reporter and got elected the next week.....completely acceptable.

His behavior of trying to make the media untrustworthy and not factual is a tactic used by other authoritarian governments such an russia, turkey, syria etc..... PAY CLOSE ATTENTION....it's part of his strategy. He also is using other similar tactics in other areas. 

Yeh...in another foul mood spending hours fishing and getting skunked! 
Just shot off a 500 word feedback essay to amazon! ahahahahahahahahah....READ THAT SUPPORT MUTHER FLUCKERS!


----------

